
College fires IT admin, loses access to Google email,successfully sues for $250k - belltaco
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/18/school_fires_sues_it_admin/
======
krejar
[Reddit discussion]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5okiu9/fired_it_e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5okiu9/fired_it_employee_offered_to_unlock_data_for/)

[Link from Reddit] [http://www.indystar.com/story/news/2017/01/17/after-his-
firi...](http://www.indystar.com/story/news/2017/01/17/after-his-firing-
employee-unlock-data-200000/96487962/)

